# Are these STK's original or fake?



## Guest

I'm wondering if anyone knows how to spot a fake Sanyo IC.

I recently purchased some STK392-180 IC's from MCM electronics (part of a larger order) and also a couple sets from ACME. The three sets of STK's I got from ACME all looked just like the original, faulty IC's which I pulled from the rptv's. However, the STK's from MCM look a lot different. The case is more of a smooth glossy black (although it doesn't appear this way in the attached pic due to the camera flash), and the place where the pins exit is potted with what looks like an epoxy. You can't see where the pins are soldered to the IC on the ones from MCM.

The ones from Acme have been installed are are working perfectly, however I'm a bit worried about installing the pair I got from MCM. Does anyone know if Sanyo has different plants making these IC's, and if they might look different depending on which plant or batch they came from?

I've attached a couple pics that show the markings and the potted case.

Thanks.


----------



## Guest

Update: I found that Sanyo specifies a date code of 4 characters means that this part was produced before 2001. So these are either very, very old stock, or counterfeit. It could be an honest mistake on the vendors part, but seeing as how they make a point of advertising they only supply original parts it's very disappointing. I'll be calling MCM in the morning for an RMA.


----------



## lcaillo

I have heard from several techs in the past that they have had failures of STK parts from MCM. My guess is that these are knock-offs, or perhaps seconds that made it back into the market somehow. Regardless, most experienced techs do not use MCM for this kind of part. They are great for tools and accessories in many cases, or some generic stuff, but critical or known problem parts are not something that we would buy from them. There is no need to double post on the issue. I deleted the post in the other thread pointing to this one.


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the info, these will be going back to MCM and I'll be sticking with Acme from now on. I've repaired 4 sets with IC's sourced from them and they are all working fine.


----------



## Guest

I've done business with MCM for many years but have not purchased Sanyo IC's from them before this. I know a lot of their semicinductors are of a generic type. But, they WERE listed as a Sanyo OEM distributor so I took a chance. 
The IC failed but is still in the unit, I haven't had time to remove it again. I'm curious to see what the bottom looks like where the pins exit the case. The original STK and the one I purchased off eBay both are solder on pins and are not sealed with epoxy. I'm going to remove the MCM chip, do an RMA for it and insert the one frm eBay just to try it. I'm very curious.
I will also go ahead and order from Acme to get a verified Sanyo on the way.
I want to see this TV work properly. And this will be a lesson well learned, whenever I see the final repair.
:sweat:


----------



## Guest

I can't say enough good things about Acme's service. I always receive prompt replies to my questions, plus they ship out very fast. I've also ordered from MCM a number of times before and haven't had a problem, and to their credit they are going to refund me for these parts and pay for shipping back to them (so nothing lost other than time).


----------



## lcaillo

There are lots of distributors that are otherwise fine to do business with. When it comes to semiconductors, however, the distibution chain is rather complex and it is difficult to know sometimes that you are getting cheap knock-offs or seconds. This is why we specifically deal with just a handful of vendors for these chips. MCM has for years had a reputation for failures in the STK series. They likely got a bad batch of chips and never worked through them and have not traced them back to the source. Others, like Glenn at Acme, Bill at Electronica (in Denver, NOT Electronix), and B&D, are much more careful about their sourcing. We just never have chips fail that we buy from them. 

That said, the vast majority of STK failures in new chips are due to technician error, IME. A missed bad solder joint away from the chip, a bad resistor, poor installation, improper alignment (which could be from the factory or user), an open fuse, and failures in other areas can all easily damage a new chip.


----------



## Shaggy8089

hi,

I want to buy a genuine STK 465 & STK 078 IC's. Can i contact this ACME people online? Please provide their website address and contact details. 

Best Regards
Alex


----------

